# Right plow for a 99 Chevy 2500



## Rusty Silence (Apr 17, 2010)

I just bought a 1999 Chevy 2500 extended cab, short bed, 6.0 gas. It has the factory plow package. The truck had an Ultramount on it at one time but everything has been removed. What width of plow should I be looking for in either a straight blade or V? I will plow mostly drives but have a few small parking lots that I do.


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

Any 8 footer will do, dealer support is clutch since most plows nowadays are pretty reliable.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

X2 on dealer support....


----------



## Rusty Silence (Apr 17, 2010)

I guess I'll have to do some research because the only dealer near here that I know of is 45 minutes away. I can usually find my plow parts at Napa.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Well how mechanicly inclined are you? That might help a little too


----------



## Rusty Silence (Apr 17, 2010)

I'm mechanically inclined enough to make most field repairs I think.


----------



## Rusty Silence (Apr 17, 2010)

I bought a Western MPV unimount from a friend because he needed some cash and it was too good of a deal to pass up. Is this too much plow for the truck? It's more plow than I need, I would be happy with a straight blade but the price was right. Maybe I should see if I can trade it for or sell it and buy an ultramount straight blade. I really don't know much about this plow other than what I could find looking around this site. The guy I got it from just knew it was a Western v, it was on the truck (03 F350 so unfortunately that's what the mount and harness is for too) when he bought it. I think it's a unimount with an ultramount conversion. Can anyone tell me more?


----------



## Rusty Silence (Apr 17, 2010)

This is the truck I have at the moment, 1999 Chevy Silverado 2500 6.0 plow prep package.


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 7, 2007)

I don't know much about Westerns. All i have to offer is I've got a 2000 (old body) std. cab 2500 with a 350 and it pushes an 8.5' RT3 straight Boss just fine with about 500 lbs over the axle. I push two 300' drives and a small lot.


----------



## CAT 245ME (Sep 10, 2006)

Honestly, once you have a V, you will never want to go back to a straight blade.

Your truck should have no problem with it, like everyone else will say, get a set of timbrens for it.


----------



## Rusty Silence (Apr 17, 2010)

I would really like to try out the V but I can't believe how hard it is to find unimount hitches for these trucks and because of the demand they aren't cheap when you do. That might force me into going with either a different plow or truck, or both. I really don't need anything other than a beater to plow my small lot and my neighbor's lot and my parent's driveway and a couple of other places because I'm not trying to get into any commercial stuff at this time... but I may next year. I do need a decent truck for pulling a car trailer and our old 25' travel trailer though so maybe I should keep it. Being 6'5" with long legs makes it a lot harder to find a truck I'm comfortable in too (especially since I like regular cab trucks). All this stuff has my head spinning at the moment though, lol.


----------



## gwhalen3 (Jan 15, 2010)

I have that same truck and put the timbrens bump stops in and cranked up the t bars.. It seemed to be plenty for the truck. I went with a brand new snow dogg HD 75 mainly because of price and didn't feel like dealing with a used one with missing parts. Anyway, I got it for $3000 cash installed straight up. The plow is great and I can put wings on if needed down the road.


----------



## Rusty Silence (Apr 17, 2010)

That sounds like a really good price for a new plow.


----------

